# として



## thetazuo

瀆神*として*のどと目を潰されることすら、思考のうちに入れて。

Source: Date A Live, novel

Hi. What does として mean here? I know it can't mean "as" here.

Thank you.


----------



## Flaminius

It is "as."  瀆神 is an act of sacrilege.  Maiming a priest or a shaman to deprive them of their elevated status was a common practice in ancient times.


----------



## thetazuo

Many thanks.
So the sentence means “He even thought that his throat would be cut and his eyes be blinded as an act of sacrilege”?


----------



## Flaminius

You are right!


----------



## thetazuo

Thank you again. 


Flaminius said:


> You are right!


This is the context.
「ー君、は…」
呆然と。
士道は、声を発していた。
瀆神*として*のどと目を潰されることすら、思考のうちに入れて。
少女が、ゆっくりと視線を下ろしてくる。

I feel that this meaning I have in my mind doesn’t quite fit in the context. Did 士道 think that the girl might cut his throat and blind his eyes as an act of sacrilege to 士道？


----------



## Flaminius

Oh, I see.  This Shidō guy is an offender, then.  The girl (with the beautiful garment in the other thread) is the priestess or goddess or whatever is the object of worship, right?


----------



## thetazuo

Flaminius said:


> Oh, I see.  This Shidō guy is an offender, then.  The girl (with the beautiful garment in the other thread) is the priestess or goddess or whatever is the object of worship, right?


Thank you again. Yes, the girl is the object of worship. So is the topic sentence supposed to mean “*Because* 士道 had said something awkward that offended the goddess-like girl (=Because 士道 had committed the act of sacrilege), his throat should be cut and eyes be blinded?
If so, can として mean “because”?


----------



## Flaminius

It looks like "because," but I am cautious because I don't know any other example of として used for "because."  Perhaps 瀆神の罰として or 瀆神であるとして?


----------



## thetazuo

Flaminius said:


> It looks like "because," but I am cautious because I don't know any other example of として used for "because."


Thank you again. I have a translated version of this text and I found in it として was translated into “because”. However, I can’t find this definition in any dictionary. So according to you and the dictionary, perhaps it’s more likely to mean “as” than “because”? But if the meaning is “as”, then I have a hard time understanding the topic sentence...


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

It's "as", not "because."

"To make him voiceless and blind AS the punishment"


----------



## thetazuo

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> "To make him voiceless and blind AS the punishment"


Thank you. Then we need 瀆神の罰として to express this idea, right?


----------



## homotopy07

thetazuo said:


> 瀆神*として*のどと目を潰されることすら、思考のうちに入れて。
> 
> Source: Date A Live, novel
> 
> Hi. What does として mean here? I know it can't mean "as" here.
> 
> Thank you.


I think, in this particular case, "瀆神として" means "瀆神に対する罰として(as a punishment for his sacrilege)".

I don't know the context of the sentence, so I may well be wrong.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

酒気帯びとしてつかまる
不倫として解雇


----------



## homotopy07

裏切りとして処刑した


----------



## thetazuo

Thank you all.


homotopy07 said:


> I don't know the context of the sentence, so I may well be wrong.


This text is from prologue so there isn’t much context. Basically, a goddess-like girl came from the sky, unintentionally destroying the street. And 士道, an ordinary high schoolboy, met with her.


SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 酒気帯びとしてつかまる
> 不倫として解雇





homotopy07 said:


> 裏切りとして処刑した


Do all these examples mean “XXに対する罰として+verb”?


----------



## Flaminius

thetazuo said:


> Do all these examples mean “XXに対する罰として+verb”?


After seeing all these examples, I am inclined to think that the 罰として reading does not work.  Apparently, つかまる is not a reference to punishment, but a mere result of DUI, or more precisely of being suspected of DUI.

My second option turned out to be more accurate after all.  The form 瀆神として is short for 瀆神であるとして.  If you are familiar with Japanese media coverages of arrests and legal proceedings, you may know that として is a formal construction for "arguing / judging / deeming / finding that..." that explains judgment behind an action or understanding that is immediately going to be expressed.

Shidō feared of being maimed because his talking to the girl might be deemed too improper.


----------



## homotopy07

thetazuo said:


> This text is from prologue so there isn’t much context. Basically, a goddess-like girl came from the sky, unintentionally destroying the street. And 士道, an ordinary high schoolboy, met with her.


Then, I'd assume,

瀆神*として*のどと目を潰されることすら、思考のうちに入れて。
=
(彼女に話しかけることは)瀆神とみなされ、(罰として)のどと目を潰されることすら、思考のうちに入れて。

I'm guessing "思考のうちに入れて" in effect means "覚悟して", but I may well be wrong.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

～～に相当するとして
～～に該当するとして
regarding as ~~


----------



## thetazuo

Thank you again. It seems to me that your versions make more sense than the original one in the novel.


----------

